# replication failed due to the RPC Server is unavaiable



## Carldica (Jan 29, 2007)

hi all,

don't know what happened, yesterday i just installed VERITAS to my PROXY, and then i installed the remote AGENT to my Domain Controllers. i have 4 DCs and all are replicate each other, something wrong did happen after i installed the remote agent. the replication of my primary domain is stop working while the others work fine.

if i check the replication network topology,the error message is as follow:
the Following error occured during the attempt to contact the domain controller: The RPC Server is unavaiable

if i try to replicate, the error message is as follow:
the following error occured during the attepmt to sychronize naming context domain.com from Domain Controller Domain1 to Domain controller Domain2: the RPC server is unavaiable.
this operation will not continue.
this condition may be caused by a DNS lookup problem. for information about troubleshooting common DNS lookup problems, please see the following Microsoft Web site:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=5171

unfortunately the article does not do any help.

any idea guys? pretty please.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Go to the Services Applet and restart the service.


----------



## Carldica (Jan 29, 2007)

i'd restarted the following services:
- RPC
- RPC locator
- DNS Client
- DNS Server
but none happened.

i just run the replmon.exe from the support tools, the primary domain always has the same error, the RPC server is not avaiable, while the others said that the Primary one has no remote system avaiable.

any idea?


----------



## Carldica (Jan 29, 2007)

even though i restarted the server, nothing change.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Out of ideas on this one.,


----------



## Carldica (Jan 29, 2007)

what if the error says that there are no more endpoints avaiable from the endpoint mapper? this is one of the error that just happened


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Search here:

support.microsoft.com/kb/839880


----------



## Carldica (Jan 29, 2007)

hey, it's ok now, thx wills


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Did the KB article fix it?


----------

